# New boarder



## Starsky (Aug 31, 2010)

boot size? and what do you think you will be using your board for? bit of everything but mainly groomers and things? or more park ? etc etc... and what's your price range for boots,bindings and board?


----------



## FLipeD (Feb 15, 2010)

im a size 10 boot. ill be using the board for a bit of everything. price range is prolly 3-400max


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

i would suggest checking out craigslist for some used stuff first...you dont need new shit to learn with really...and if you get good then next year you can splurg


----------



## FLipeD (Feb 15, 2010)

exactly what i was thinking, im still confused on what size of board i should be looking for. and are there any general riding styles companies go for, like burton is known for park riding etc .. thanks for the help guys !


----------

